# Out of curiosity, just how many people are reporting the headphone jack noise issue?



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've heard a lot of reports pretty much saying that everyone has the issue where headphones plugged into the Bionic give off a high-pitched whining noise. Personally, I haven't heard any noise other than the slight hiss (possibly even quieter) that I heard on my OG Droid.

Have ALL of you heard this whining noise, or could it be that just the earliest batch of phones was defective in this regard?


----------



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

I only have the problem when nothing is playing. Other then that when I listen to music or Im in a call there is no noise


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

When I first read about this problem I wasn't really sure what people were talking about. I have my headphones hooked up to my phone all the time but never really notice anything. There is sometimes this faint "white noise" in between tracks, but nothing that is unbearable. Maybe I just got lucky and did not get a bad egg.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bendr0id said:



> When I first read about this problem I wasn't really sure what people were talking about. I have my headphones hooked up to my phone all the time but never really notice anything. There is sometimes this faint "white noise" in between tracks, but nothing that is unbearable. Maybe I just got lucky and did not get a bad egg.


From everything I've read I thought I was the only one without a problem nice to know there's more than one in this neighborhood


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have it too


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't noticed anything either.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I heart it a few seconds after audio playback stops. You can hear when it disengages

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had the problem once when watching Netflix but Netflix released an update and since then I havent had any problems. I use my beat tour headphones and I haven't had any problems


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

it happens when the audio is about to play. only really noticeable when you play a track that starts off quiet for a few seconds, doesn't bother me.


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

It is fixed in the next patch - so no need to keep griping about it. If you want to return your device, you can!


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

... Who complained?


----------

